

LG Nexus 5 makes probable appearance in FCC with plenty of specs - mariusbutuc
http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/05/lg-nexus-5-fcc/

======
benologist
Rewording of [http://s4gru.com/index.php?/blog/1/entry-351-teaser-is-
the-l...](http://s4gru.com/index.php?/blog/1/entry-351-teaser-is-the-
lg-d820-the-nexus-5/)

